# Potato Soup Recipes



## BJClark (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a good one?

The local grocery store had potato's on sale buy one 5lb bag get a second--

and with the weather being so cold, I was thinking potato soup would be a nice change from stew or chili, and such..


----------



## Kim G (Jan 22, 2009)

Check out allrecipes.com:

Allrecipes - Recipe Search

People rate the recipes, so you can find something that dozens, even hundreds, of people enjoyed. I love that website!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 22, 2009)

My mom has one to die for but she's not available just now. Maybe tonight I'll post the recipe here for you if I can remember.


----------



## sastark (Jan 22, 2009)

I've made this one before and got great complements on how good it was:

Black Angus Potato Soup Recipe


----------



## turmeric (Jan 22, 2009)

I am SO not reading this thread!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, we call this "potato's and noodles" up in these parts  it's good and real simple!

-Large pot of water

-TONS of butter into the water (no set amount, depends on how much your making)

-mix flour, water, and eggs (to the point that the mix is thick and slightly sticky, NOT dry)

-cut up potatoes into tiny squares

-boil water, butter, and potato's

-drop in small spoon tips of dough mixture

-Cook about 20 minutes

-Add salt and pepper


----------



## BJClark (Jan 22, 2009)

PuritanBouncer;


Sounds like chicken and dumplings without the chicken...and I made chicken and dumplings the other night..so they wouldn't want it again..




> -Large pot of water
> 
> -TONS of butter into the water (no set amount, depends on how much your making)
> 
> ...



-----Added 1/22/2009 at 11:45:17 EST-----

turmeric;



> I am SO not reading this thread!





Making you hungry??


----------



## JM (Jan 22, 2009)

sastark said:


> I've made this one before and got great complements on how good it was:
> 
> Black Angus Potato Soup Recipe




Looks good, thanks.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 22, 2009)

JM said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > I've made this one before and got great complements on how good it was:
> ...



That is almost identical to the one we cook. It is my wife's mother's recipe. The only real difference is that she puts in ham and bacon.


----------



## sastark (Jan 22, 2009)

JM said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > I've made this one before and got great complements on how good it was:
> ...



Believe me, it is! It's makin' me hungry just thinking about it, and I just had breakfast!

-----Added 1/22/2009 at 12:43:19 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > sastark said:
> ...



There is bacon in the one I posted, but not ham.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, that is what I was pointing out. The ham in our recipe is cooked along with the rest. The bacon is added at serving.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 22, 2009)

Just wait till I get home from work. My wife makes the best potato soup in the known universe!!!!!!!!

When we got married, she kept offering to make potato soup for dinner, but I'm a dude, and I said, "I don't want soup for dinner, I'm a dude, and I need REAL FOOD!!" Well, after a couple of months, it got made. Boy, was I wrong. Her potato soup is thick and eats like a meal! Now I look forward to when she makes it.

I'll get her recipe up when I get home from work. I'm posting on my lunch break.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## BJClark (Jan 22, 2009)

sastark;

My daughter and husband liked the sound of this one...but they liked the idea of adding the ham to give it more of a 'meal' flavor...

Black Angus Potato Soup Recipe

Grymir;



> When we got married, she kept offering to make potato soup for dinner, but I'm a dude, and I said, "I don't want soup for dinner, I'm a dude, and I need REAL FOOD!!"



That is how my husband is, he doesn't look at soup as DINNER!! It's an appetizer NOT a meal!! Either soup or salad or both and then the meal..

but I'd still like the other recipes, I can try them out another time...


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 22, 2009)

Fry 3 strips of bacon (which should be cut into small bites) till 1/2 way done and then add 1/2 of an onion to bacon grease (do not remove bacon grease). Add 4 potatoes (should be cut up into small pieces) and cover with water (just enough to cover potatoes) and cook till potatoes are done. Add salt and pepper to takes. Then mash potatoes with a potato masher. Add 2 1/2 cups of milk and heat until hot but not boiling. 

I would have never guessed this was how she made her soup because it doesn't sound very good, but it is. Make sure you put plenty of salt and pepper. She wants you to know that if you don't use the bacon it won't be very good. This is a southern family dish...hence all the bacon grease!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 22, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Just wait till I get home from work. My wife makes the best potato soup in the known universe!!!!!!!!
> 
> When we got married, she kept offering to make potato soup for dinner, but I'm a dude, and I said, "I don't want soup for dinner, I'm a dude, and I need REAL FOOD!!" Well, after a couple of months, it got made. Boy, was I wrong. Her potato soup is thick and eats like a meal! Now I look forward to when she makes it.
> 
> I'll get her recipe up when I get home from work. I'm posting on my lunch break.



Are you home from work yet?


----------



## sastark (Jan 22, 2009)

BJClark said:


> sastark;
> 
> My daughter and husband liked the sound of this one...but they liked the idea of adding the ham to give it more of a 'meal' flavor...
> 
> Black Angus Potato Soup Recipe



I understand, but from my experience, the soup is plenty of meal, as is. Let me know how it turns out with ham, and I might try that next time.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 22, 2009)

O.k. Y'all, Here's my wifes famous potato soup recipe. She's been busy typing away and here it is in her own words - 


******************************************************************
Michigan Hillbilly Potato Soup

Any of the following will work for meat.....

1/2 lb or so thick sliced bacon, chopped (we buy boxed miscuts and ends dirt cheap)

1 center cut ham slice, cubed

1 leftover hambone, with some meat attached

1 pkg smoked pork hocks (usually 2 hocks here in my neck of the woods)



For the base-

if bacon, cook in bottom of soup pot till about 3/4 done, but not yet crisp

if cubed ham slice, brown it soup pot with some added bacon grease ;-)

if hambone or hocks, crockpot will work...cook slow w/ barely enough water to cover, till

meat falls off bones....fish out and discard bones...


Now add....

3-4 med. peeled taters, cut into cubes

1/2 to 1 peeled coarsely chopped onion (we like lotsa onion)

a couple of sliced carrots, if desired

A stalk of chopped celery, if desired


Add only enough water to barely cover the added veggies, if a few corners are sticking out, 
that's ok. Stir well to deglaze all that good stuff from the bacon or ham stuck to the bottom of the pot. For the hambone or hocks crockpot version, you may not need to add any water at all.


Spice with a couple shakes of garlic powder, fresh ground black pepper and a shake or 2 of 

Lawry's seasoned salt.


Cover and simmer till taters and carrots are done.

Mash a couple of times with potato masher, or slotted spatula. Don't over mash. You only 
want part (less than half) of the veggies broken up, not all. This leaves the final soup 
nice and chunky.


At this point, I usually add some more coarsely chopped onion. (Did I say we liked onions?)

Some frozen or canned corn goes in at this point too, if desired...gives it a nice chowdery (is that a word?) texture.

Now add 2-3 TBSP butter or margarine. let it melt and stir in.


Add one can evaporated milk. Stir.

Here's where I adjust the spices, adding more powdered garlic, pepper, and Lawry's to taste.

Now I add a half cup or so instant mashed potato flakes...stirred in quickly so as not to form lumps. Thickens the broth nicely, binds the fats to the milk, so fats dont keep separating out, makes it nice and hearty!!

Simmer, stirring often for 5-10 minutes, in order to let tater flakes absorb as much as they want. LOL!!


Serve...you can float some croutons in it, or add fresh chopped parsley for garnish, even some shredded sharp cheddar on top is awesome!

Tim makes some awesome no-knead (almost sourdough) bread that goes great with this soup.

A side salad and some fresh cornbread is the bomb!!

Usually even better the second day warmed up, and wayyy thicker....I usually have to thin with straight milk if necessary to get it back more towards original....


Sorry I can't be more exact with amounts, etc. I'm not used to being asked for recipes. After all, He's the trained professional!! LOL!!

I'm also an intuitive cooker, I rarely measure anything, and I grew up using whatever was kicking around the kitchen, or about to go bad, so I fly by the seat of my pants a lot!!

******************************************************************

Mmm. Making me hungry for some. She's the best cook in the world!


----------



## Quickened (Jan 23, 2009)

I am loving this thread!!!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 23, 2009)

Never made soup before so this was an interesting experience.

Not sure how to describe the result 

Anyway I wouldn't be passing any cooking classes. I made some interesting baby food though.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 23, 2009)

Sarah, you missed a word in the last sentence of the first paragraph. What is it????



sjonee said:


> Fry 3 strips of bacon (which should be cut into small bites) till 1/2 way done and then add 1/2 of an onion to bacon grease (do not remove bacon grease). Add 4 potatoes (should be cut up into small pieces) and cover with water (just enough to cover potatoes) and cook till potatoes are done. Add salt and pepper to takes. Then mash potatoes with a potato masher. Add 2 1/2 cups of mild (?) and heat until hot but not boiling.
> 
> I would have never guessed this was how she made her soup because it doesn't sound very good, but it is. Make sure you put plenty of salt and pepper. She wants you to know that if you don't use the bacon it won't be very good. This is a southern family dish...hence all the bacon grease!


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 23, 2009)

Think that was supposed to be milk, Bob.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 23, 2009)

BobVigneault;



> Sarah, you missed a word in the last sentence of the first paragraph. What is it????



It's misspelled it should be 2 1/2 cups of Milk--




> Fry 3 strips of bacon (which should be cut into small bites) till 1/2 way done and then add 1/2 of an onion to bacon grease (do not remove bacon grease). Add 4 potatoes (should be cut up into small pieces) and cover with water (just enough to cover potatoes) and cook till potatoes are done. Add salt and pepper to takes. Then mash potatoes with a potato masher. Add 2 1/2 cups of mild (milk) and heat until hot but not boiling.
> 
> I would have never guessed this was how she made her soup because it doesn't sound very good, but it is. Make sure you put plenty of salt and pepper. She wants you to know that if you don't use the bacon it won't be very good. This is a southern family dish...hence all the bacon grease!



sastark,

It turned out really good with the ham, and even more cheese (my daughter went in and added more to it when she got home) and I didn't add the sour cream..I forgot to pick that up at the store..the only one who didn't care for it was my youngest daughter, but then she doesn't care much for the creamier soups she likes the broth soups better..

However, next time I'll need to start earlier in the day, maybe cooking it in the crock pot..especially given the potato's need to bake first--

I can typically start dinner at 5 and it's done by 6 or 6:30...and this takes a tad longer..


Grymir, 

Thank your wife for sharing her recipe, it's sounds good too, I think I'd have to leave out the other veggies..

sjonee,

Thank you for your mom's recipe as well..


----------



## Grymir (Jan 23, 2009)

BJClark, I'm a purist too, and like it best when she leaves out the other veggies.

Y'all should feel special. That soup has been to many presbyterian pot-luck's, and my wife doesn't give out the recipe when asked. And I had to wait for dinner until she was done typing it.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 23, 2009)

It is milk...sorry! I really should try to sleep before posting here! So many times I post and then come back and think, "What in the world was I tying to say?" We need a blond moment icon!


----------



## BJClark (Jan 23, 2009)

Grymir;



> Y'all should feel special. That soup has been to many presbyterian pot-luck's, and my wife doesn't give out the recipe when asked. And I had to wait for dinner until she was done typing it.




Again, tell her I said Thank you-

My grandmother had a recipe like that for sandwich rolls, that she made for church functions and family reunions, However, she did give me a copy after I married..


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's my favorite, easy potato/onion (or leek) soup recipe which I learned from the ladies when I lived in France

Peel and cut about 10 medium potatoes into small chunks
Add one medium onion diced or 2 finely chopped leeks
2-3 cloves of garlic crushed or finely chopped
1/2 pound of chicken, ham or turkey chopped
2 chicken boullion cubes
Put in pressure cooker, cover with water and cook for 45 minutes.
If using a pot, cook for several hours


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 23, 2009)

This is bizarre. I bought leeks last weekend to make potato and leek soup and now ya'll are talking about potato soup. I am making mine tonight
Here is a recipe that I use. 

*Potato and Leek Soup*

Approx 8 medium size potatoes
2 medium Leeks
1 medium onion
3 medium carrots
1 stick celery
3 pints Chicken or Vegetable Stock
Parsley

Peel and chop the veggies. Sweat in a large pot with some olive oil or butter. Add stock. Cook until veggies are tender. Use a potato masher to break down the veggies. If too thick add more stock or water. I usually blend about 1/3 of the soup and add it back to make it creamy. Or sometimes I add instant potato flakes to make it creamier. 
Add chopped parsley before serving. Season to taste.

This freezes really well


----------

